# Bosch dust shroud



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi 
may I ask if the dust shroud with the number 2610005393 molded in its plastic body is compatable with the MRC23EVSK (GOF1600 ce, here in Australia)

Thanking you in anticipation
Peteroo


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Peter; the model# for the MRC23EVSK is...
https://www.boschtools.com/ca/en/bo...hments-medium-large-routers-ra1177at-34564-p/
Sorry, I realize that doesn't really answer your question.
At least there's a picture at that link, eh?


----------



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you Danin Van


----------

